# Tinkers Creek State Park fishing?



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Does anyone fish at Tinkers Creek State Park? I took a walk around the small lake there and it all looked pretty shallow. The weeds aren't up yet but it looks like a weedy lake during the summer. I work just a few minutes from there and wondered if it was good fishing for panfish or bass?

Thanks for the info!


----------



## mkish (Apr 19, 2004)

I fish it a couple times each year exclusively for bass. So far this year all the bass have been 1 to 1 1/2 lbs. I did hook into a very large fish on a floating Rapala but did not land it. I have caught some bass in previous years that were around 3 lbs so I know they are in there. The Northwest corner of the lake is pretty deep, it gets around 15-20 feet. The opposite corner is the shallow end with the weeds. I usually do best on the North end depending on the wind but it has the most structure. 

Some people fish for crappie but the sizes are usually below average from what Ive seen.

If you are a die-hard you can make the walk to the lower lake. Ive had just as much success if not more down there.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Just making sure we are talking about the same lake. It's off of Aurora-Hudson Road... I didn't realize there was another lake?? I parked in the front parking lot and walked the trail that led around the lake I saw. The trail was about .7 miles long I think.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

the main lake is indeed extremely weedy. it looked like a forest down there using the underwatera cam. and this was in January. theres some nice gills in there. and i saw a few other things, that small pike (some kind of pike) i saw on the camera in this ice fishing report last season

the lower lake is hidden.... you have to trek through the woods to get to it...its VERY shallow and weedy. i tried to ice fish it once. in the areas i saw it was only a few feet deep. looks like at one time (long ago) it was a nice lake that maybe got silted in. it was so choked with weeds that i couldnt auger a hole without bottoming out into weeds and muck. in fact it was good ice everywhere else but the ice at this lake was bad, i put a boot through it.

there is also a third lake WAY back along the trail. when i saw this lake it was so choked with surface vegetation that it was unfishable. im not sure if you could really call it a lake.

**** if anyone ever snags my Frabill panfish popper ice fishing rod keep it for me and ill come get it!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

The lake I'm talking about is the lake that is shaped like a race track and maybe 20 acres?


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

20 acres? i wouldnt have guessed it to be that big....

i take 480 south to frost rd. exit, make a left, then another quick left, then a right, go down about a mile and make a left into the park. there is a main lot, with swings and a pavillion and stuff. the lake is behind that stuff. there is always an aluminum row boat chained up in the middle of the lake (on shore)

Tinkers Creek State Park.

(same place?)


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Yep, same place. 20 acres was a total guess. The DNR website says 15 acres but not sure if that's just that lake?


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Found a map:

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/parks/parkmaps/tinker.gif


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I tried to find it Sun with my kids and could not LOL...
Maybe I'll try again another day...


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

How close are you to it Clyde? I'm real close to the park during working hours.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I'd say about 35 mins is all... I work in Solon so even closer then...
We'll hookup before next turkey season and I'll get you set up...
I am free next weekend if you have your license and somewhere close to hunt I can call for you... Let me know...
I do not plan on going out this year unless I call for someone even though I have my tag...


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I won't be turkey hunting this season. I've never purchased a hunting license since I always hunted back home in Harrison County using a landowners permit.


----------



## mkish (Apr 19, 2004)

Yea, the 2nd lake is very weedy but right now you can toss some plastics and a spinner with some success. You have to hit it now before it gets weeded over. You can see the 2nd lake from the Northwest end of the main lake trail.

Just to the left of the boat is where I hooked the large fish. I believe it had to be a bass. It hit on a shad rap.

I have also seen the small looking pike swimming near the shore weed line as I was wadding. Not sure what it is but it does resemble a pike.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks for the info mkish and hardwaterfan!


----------



## mkish (Apr 19, 2004)

Fished it today from 5:00 to 7:30 PM and caught 7 bass (weighing anywhere from 1/2 lb. to 1 1/2 lbs.). Caught em all on the North end on a Rapala Shad Rap suspended in about 5-7 ft of water.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

cool, good job.

none of them bass were dragging around a blue frabill panfish popper ice fishin rod by chance....?  

just kiddin...


----------

